# 3.4GB of downloadable 1080p low-comp video from the 6D



## grahamclarkphoto (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Quite a few people were asking me to send them hi-res TIFFs and video files straight from the 6D shot on L and Zeiss lenses so they could see what the quality was really like.

Here's 5.6GB of TIFFs + Video, or 3.4GB of video-only. Download it all and check it out for yourself what the quality is like.

view & download here >> https://app.box.com/s/jmtxb6mvkmqfqo357z4q

Shot in Death Valley National Park, Grand Canyon, Big Sur, Yosemite and a few others.

Shot with the 6D and all L + Zeiss lenses.


----------

